# Another first SS/fixed Bike Advice thread



## Jank (Jun 14, 2007)

So I feel like I have differnt requirements than others so I'm going to give this a shot. I have been reading posts here so if you don't respond I'll understand.

My problem is that I'm in upstate NY (Rochester) and noone has a bike in my size to try out. So I have to go the internet route or order from a bike shop and hope I like it.

I'm 5'6, 160 lbs male. I'm not a hipster, I'm more of a roadie but I want a bike to bomb around in urban assaults and help my cadence.

I figure I need a 51-53 size bike. I currently ride a BMC small Streetfire Alum and i like it but I"m scared I'll wreck it on a pothole (it has fragile EA90 SLX wheels) in the city. I'm in between a small and a medium on the BMC.

Some requirements:
1. Needs to have both a free wheel fixed wheel hub that is switchable. (I don't know how much I'll like the fixed but I want to try it)
2. I like drop bars like a road bike
3. Needs 1 front brake at least (I probably don't need 2)
4. I like a light, nimble, fast handling fast acceleration frame. I don't care how harsh it is on my body. In addition, I have good flexibility and probably can ride a pretty aggressive geometry.

I'd like to be under 600 bucks, but I'd love to spend 400 on a good frame with crappy components and slowly upgrade. 

I also prefer non-stylish bike, something that doesn't appear too expensive looking or custom looking. I want it to not attract attention from theives.

Since I'm not a hipster and I prefer function and practicality over style, I was looking at Specialized Langster and Bianchi Piste figuring they have the most R&D towards good bikes. I also was looking at a KHS Flite 100 but it seemed like a heavy frame.

I am a weight weenie. 

THanks so much for your help,
Christopher


----------



## BeginnerCycling (Jun 4, 2011)

Check out the Wabi Cycles Classic - under 19 lbs. for a Reynolds 725 frame. Great riding bike!


----------



## BeginnerCycling (Jun 4, 2011)

P.S.: Here's my review of the bike: Wabi Classic Review


----------



## Jank (Jun 14, 2007)

Why wouldn't I want a wabi lightning? Also there's no reviews of the wabi on the review part of this site....


----------



## Jank (Jun 14, 2007)

Also, there's a SE Premium Ale Single-Speed Road Bike on sale at nashbar. Retails for $1,150,.on sale for $450, now $360 with the 20% off coupon. Looks like a nice bike at a nice price, even has both a freewheel and fixed cog. Anyone have any experience with this bike?

There's also this http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/motobecane/team_track.htm


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

Jank said:


> Why wouldn't I want a wabi lightning?


Nothing wrong with the Lightning. The 7005 alloy Lightning frame is 1.8 pounds lighter than the Reynolds 525 Classic frame and it comes in ano black with virtually zero graphics. I've got the Classic, but would get the Lightning if I had to do it over again. Stellar customer support from Wabi so far.

Forget the pure track bikes you're looking at. After a week of "urban assault riding" on one of those, you'll not like it as much as you thought you would, guaranteed. And don't put too much stock into bicycle "R&D." If mentioned in ad copy for these basic bikes, it's meaningless marketing hooey.

/w


----------



## markaitch (Nov 3, 2010)

hi Jank...
i am in similar situation as you, been shopping for a new ss/fg bike & have done a lot of research but yet to pull the trigger. we are even same size...i am riding a 52cm bike.

1) the 20% off on nashbar's premium ale is over now but i am hoping they will do something big for july 4. otherwise, if you can get past what i think is a pretty ugly paint job, that is a fantastic price on a bike with a great frame. where else you gonna get lugged steel & a quill stem for $400 (or less) along with the decent components the pa has.

2) you mentioned that you "like a light, nimble, fast handling fast acceleration frame. I don't care how harsh it is on my body" which certainly opens your choices to track bikes as well as more relaxed frames but makes your decision harder with so many choices. but as wim mentioned, a pure track frame is not very easy to live with as your all-around fun bike. you should narrow down what kind geometry you really want & whether you prefer alu or steel before comparing bikes meant for completely different audiences that are simply similarly priced.

personally, while i do like the wabi classic a lot & would buy the special in a heartbeat if i had the spare cash, in order to save a few bucks i am leaning towards an iro mark v @ $549 
http://www.irocycle.com/markvbuild-a-bikewstandardwheelset-2.aspx
but i am still hoping nashbar goes crazy on their 7/4 discount so i could get that se bike & still afford to have it powdercoated.

good luck & have fun...


----------



## Jank (Jun 14, 2007)

wim said:


> Nothing wrong with the Lightning. The 7005 alloy Lightning frame is 1.8 pounds lighter than the Reynolds 525 Classic frame and it comes in ano black with virtually zero graphics. I've got the Classic, but would get the Lightning if I had to do it over again. Stellar customer support from Wabi so far.
> 
> Forget the pure track bikes you're looking at. After a week of "urban assault riding" on one of those, you'll not like it as much as you thought you would, guaranteed. And don't put too much stock into bicycle "R&D." If mentioned in ad copy for these basic bikes, it's meaningless marketing hooey.
> 
> /w


How do i know what a pure track bike is vs an urban assault capable rider?


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

Jank said:


> How do i know what a pure track bike is vs an urban assault capable rider?


Even within the true "track" category, there are small differences in design to accommodate different track events (pursuit, sprint, kilo, etc.).

But in general terms: no drilling for brakes, extremely small clearances between tires and frame, much higher-than-normal bottom bracket (for pedal clearance at slow speeds on the track), steeper seat tube angles and, with some bikes sold as "track bikes," an old-fashioned track handlebar which is very uncomfortable unless you ride in the drops.

Keep in mind that "track" is also a marketing- and fashion term. So not everything that says "track" would actually be used on a track nowadays. Sure I forgot something; others will chime in.


----------



## BeginnerCycling (Jun 4, 2011)

Jank said:


> Why wouldn't I want a wabi lightning? Also there's no reviews of the wabi on the review part of this site....


If you want to take your budget up to $850, sure, as a self-described weight weenie you'd probably love the Wabi Lightning. I was just trying to stay closer to your budget - and the Classic feels really good on the road as it is.

As other posters mention, some of the other bikes you mention seem more like "track" bikes than what you indicated you wanted the bike for. In fact, Wabi bikes got started with a focus on off-season road training (see their About page and Tech Info page). Check the other blog reviews too -- these bikes just have a great feel.


----------



## Jank (Jun 14, 2007)

markaitch said:


> hi Jank...
> i am in similar situation as you, been shopping for a new ss/fg bike & have done a lot of research but yet to pull the trigger. we are even same size...i am riding a 52cm bike.
> 
> 1) the 20% off on nashbar's premium ale is over now but i am hoping they will do something big for july 4. otherwise, if you can get past what i think is a pretty ugly paint job, that is a fantastic price on a bike with a great frame. where else you gonna get lugged steel & a quill stem for $400 (or less) along with the decent components the pa has.
> ...


What's so good about the IRO that's making you select it? I'm not going with that pa cause it's ugly as hell as you say. I was leaning on this motobecane track bike actually, how's it compare?

http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/motobecane/team_track.htm

Also a slick deal on a Fuji Frame if i could build it up....
http://www.nashbar.com/bikes/Product_10053_10052_527355_-1_202897_10000_202955

There's also a deal on a sputnik I saw...
http://www.bicyclebananasstore.com/2009_Jamis_Sputnik_p/ja09_sputnik.htm




I can't tell what's the lightest frame though, it seems like the Wabi lightning is the lightest out of all the above....what's next lightest?


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

Jank said:


> So I feel like I have differnt requirements than others so I'm going to give this a shot. I have been reading posts here so if you don't respond I'll understand.
> 
> My problem is that I'm in upstate NY (Rochester) and noone has a bike in my size to try out. So I have to go the internet route or order from a bike shop and hope I like it.
> 
> ...


 
I'm partial to Bianchis; maybe find a used one?

http://www.bianchiusa.com/bikes/fixed-gear/pista-via-condotti/

http://www.bianchiusa.com/bikes/fix...> | </a>&md5=bdd9dc4a9763df81223fba6fc70e882e


----------



## Jank (Jun 14, 2007)

I don't know why, but something about the Wabi is making me hesistate. It feels like it's not a good deal. Why as a consumer do I want to see a bike that has a MSRP of like $1400 and is being sold for $400 as being more attractive than a Wabi? Do you guys ever get that way? I want to feel like I'm getting a screaming deal on a bike...


----------



## the_don (Mar 23, 2008)

I had a 2009 Fuji Track Comp (used to be pro model)

I loved it, it is light, has great handling and front and rear brake mounts if you want to use them. 

It was a very stiff frame at a decent weight, around 8kg. Bikes Direct sell the same frameset with dura ace cranks and some fairly decent components for a good price also, although their paint jobs are hideous. 

I would recommend it in a heart beat. 

If you ride a stiff alu frame now, you might find steel to feel a bit dull and sloppy. (Not always true, I have ridden NJS Nagasawa, keirin bikes and they are stiff too, but a lot heavier.


----------



## BeginnerCycling (Jun 4, 2011)

Jank said:


> I don't know why, but something about the Wabi is making me hesistate. It feels like it's not a good deal. Why as a consumer do I want to see a bike that has a MSRP of like $1400 and is being sold for $400 as being more attractive than a Wabi? Do you guys ever get that way? I want to feel like I'm getting a screaming deal on a bike...


I'm a cheap [email protected]@rd myself. While I doubt you would regret buying the Wabi, I don't have any interest in promoting it. I've also been reading some good things about the [cheap] Dawes SST from BikesDirect.com -- $369. Here's the forum thread with reviews: http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=190463


----------



## BeginnerCycling (Jun 4, 2011)

Oh, and here's the BikesDirect page for the SST: http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/dawes/sst_al_carb_x.htm 

Aluminum frame with carbon fork -- doesn't say the weight.


----------



## Jank (Jun 14, 2007)

I like that SST but they don't have my size, 51-53 being 5'6


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

Jank said:


> Why as a consumer do I want to see a bike that has a MSRP of like $1400 and is being sold for $400 as being more attractive...?


Come on, you've been around long enough in consumer-land to know that a seller-provided MSRP of double his actual selling price is nothing more than fiction. Don't get me wrong. I like BD bikes and I like Mike (the guy who sells them).


----------



## BeginnerCycling (Jun 4, 2011)

wim said:


> Come on, you've been around long enough in consumer-land to know that a seller-provided MSRP of double his actual selling price is nothing more than fiction. Don't get me wrong. I like BD bikes and I like Mike (the guy who sells them).


All very true!


----------

